# stepping on poop when burying his business in the box



## conniehsc (May 26, 2015)

I have adopted a little kitten (3 months old), he is super friendly and loving. He even climbed on top of me during the first night to snuggle and fell asleep in my arms. 

My problem is, I watched him use his litter box and I saw that he actually stepped in his own pee and poop while burying his mess. He did a good job in covering his business, nonetheless he stepped in his own wastes during the ritual. Then he jumped onto my bed and walked all over my pillow. He didn't leave any visible residues but I know where those paws have been and it is nasty.

Is this a kitten issue or will he get more skillful at it when he gets older? ie. Do grownup cats step in their poop in the box too?

I can't possibly be there to wipe his paws everytime he uses the litter box.

I live in a studio apartment so I dont have the option to close the bedroom door and lock him out of my bedroom. I have already made nice with the idea that there will be invisible cat poop residues on my sofa, but I cannot come into terms with the fact that my bed is covered in poop particles as well.

What kind of setup do you guys have to keep your kitties clean after they use the litter box?

Thank you!


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

your kitten sounds exactly like my kitten.. she squats down to poop and some poop gets brushed on because she doesnt squat high enough also casually steps on poop/pee.

My older cat does not do this and she cleans herself thoroughly (5min+) as soon as she exits the litter box...

So i bought scented kitty wipes to combat this but my kitten does not like it at all =*( i hope she learns from my older cat to groom herself more thoroughly after doing their "business"


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I think kitties tend to get better about not stepping on their eliminations, or at least covers well enough before stepping on the mound. In the meantime, a bigger litter box could help so there's more space for a growing kitty to walk around and do their business. Lots of members also use large storage totes like from Rubbermaid and cut an opening for easy entry and exit. The tall sides also help prevent excess litter from escaping for those vigorous diggers as well. Just don't keep lid on it, so the smells aren't contained and you can see when it needs to be scooped. I currently scoop at least twice daily, but for a growing kitten, it certainly helps to scoop more often.

I think I've gotten over my "kitty cooties" after about a year. I do have a litter box in my bedroom since it was their "saferoom" in the beginning, and it sure made me feel icky sleeping with some inevitable overnight stools sometimes and finding granules of stray litter in my bedding. However, after having one of my cats become a regular counter surfer, I think I gave up trying to prevent certain behaviors and just do my best at maintaining regular cleanliness as much as I can around my small apartment.


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

conniehsc said:


> What kind of setup do you guys have to keep your kitties clean after they use the litter box?


I think you'll find that he gets better at this over time. My little guy was really, really bad at this (poop, step in the poop, freak out, try to shake off foot, fling poop ALL OVER EVERYTHING, repeat), but has slowly improved with very little interference from me. My thought is that they're trying very hard to cover everything completely, but don't have the grace/skills/experience to do it without stepping in things. Occasionally I will assist him in covering his business if it looks like he's getting too worked up about it and is going to step in it.

Larger litter boxes definitely help- the problem was much worse when I was using a 'kitten box' for him. Now that he uses the same giant boxes as my adults, it very rarely happens. I also have litter-catching mats directly outside the boxes to help clean his feet off after each trip.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

My little guy did that all over the entire bathroom floor and tub the other day. He never covers up his buisness . I am just glad he goes in the little box. I know he will get better as he gets older.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Interesting topic, I never knew that things got better, and it's great to know  

Aggie often steps in her poop too, initially my super OCD self would try and wipe her feet afterwards, but now... I just let it be, plus, we can't watch them 24/7. A little poop never hurt anyone  

What type of litterbox do you have? If it's a closed one with a flap, you could put a litter mat outside the flap to catch some of the poop/litter. If it's an open one like we have, I put a towel that's bigger than the box underneath which helps a little.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, it's pretty much a kitten issue but not always. They normally get more careful about where they step - looking before stepping as they get a bit older. They don't want to step in it anymore than we want them to.


----------



## conniehsc (May 26, 2015)

It's actually a huge litter box, I can fit six of him in there. But when he's burying his business, he goes in circles and often steps in his own wastes. maybe I should put a towel outside the box so he can sort of wipe his paws? Hope he gets better when he gets older


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

conniehsc said:


> It's actually a huge litter box, I can fit six of him in there. But when he's burying his business, he goes in circles and often steps in his own wastes. maybe I should put a towel outside the box so he can sort of wipe his paws? Hope he gets better when he gets older


I have always had a shaggy rug mat in front of the ramp that goes into our covered litter box (a Booda box). Just toss it in the wash now and then. Tuck one end under the entry so it doesn't get moved around.


----------

